# New Freelander Protection Detail - Pic Heavy!



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi all,

Another winter protection detail today in the form of a 6 week old LR Freelander, very nice colour combination! The owner is a member on DW, who initially contacted me for some further information on some products, and seeing that he lived fairly close I offered to show the finish that could be achieved and more importantly, lay down some great protection for winter for his nice new car. He had read up on the Wolf's Chemicals Nano-Products, and seeing as I have them all, it would be a good opportunity for him to see how they all performed in what we are expecting to be a harsh(ish) winter before investing in them himself.

The owner picked the car up early October, and after reading up on here, he didn't want to have it washed until it had been protected, other than a couple of Jet Washes. So here are a few pictures on arrival of a muddy Freelander:























































I had the car from 9am, and I knew that I had to work quickly, but I was also aware that with Body Wrap, preparation is the key. So I had to ensure the car was fully decontaminated before BW was applied. However, I started with the wheels, using ValetPro Bilberry 4:1, an EZ Brush, an Envy Brush and a wheel mitt for the back of the spokes:





































After rinsing, I sprayed on Wolf's Deironizer and left to dwell while I did the rest of the wheels. Here's a pic of deironzer after about 15mins:




























Not too much contamination but as expected for wheels with just a little over a couple of thousand miles under their tyres!

Whilst this was dwelling, I attacked the arches and tyres by rising with the pressure washer, then using Megs Super Degreaser 4:1 and a Vikan brush.



















Then rinsed:










I also sprayed SD on the lower sills to loosen the grime:










I then covered the front of the car with Auto Finesse Citrus Power (great pre-wash!) and let it sit for a few mins while I filled my snowfoam bottle.










After rinsing the Citrus Power, I foamed the car with Megs APC (weak dilution) and went round with an envy brush, agitating all shuts/gaps/window seals and the fuel filler cap





































After rinsing i decided to wash the car using the 2 bucket method and G3 Professional Bodywork Detox shampoo. This is a great product for removing surface contamination/wax, so i wanted to make sure any traces of dealership wax were gone.




























After rinsing the shampoo suds, i sprayed all lower parts of the car with Wolf's deironizer. After about 15mins dwell time there wasn't much contamination to speak of, but i managed to capture one pic!










To make absolutely sure the paint work was really clean, i then clayed the car using Zaino Z18 clay and Megs last touch as lube. It didn't really pic much up but the biggest difference i noticed was the sheeting/beading from the paint: This was from one side of the car. Other side and front/back was about the same. The roof/bonnet showed hardly any contamination.














































I then rinsed the car with an open hose which left me with this:




























This is a huge benefit as the contact with the drying towel is greatly reduced, allowing a 'dabbing' action to clear up the remaining water. This massively reduces the risk of any marring to occur whilst drying. I proceeded to dry the car with PB luxury drying towels. Here's a few pics after drying:




























Knowing that the paint had to be perfectly dry to allow the Body Wrap to bond well, i decided to polish the car. I wasn't trying to achieve any correction, as the car was in amazing condition. Granted i was looking at it on a dull day, and i left the brinkmann in the garage, but the paint was swirl free. So the aim of the game was some gloss enhancement and a base layer for Body Wrap. Out came non other than Wolf's Shine and Seal on a 3M blue finishing pad with the DAS6-PRO DA. This is a great polish, and will remove swirls on softer paints, but i find it adds a real depth to the paintwork and acts as a great pre-body wrap cleanser.










Spread at speed 2, then worked in at speeds 4-5 for a few minutes before buffing with a brand new microfiber. Its such an easy polish to buff, no effort required at all!










I went round the whole car with this combination, smaller areas done with an 80mm 3M blue spot pat. Here's a few after polishing shots:























































As the Shine and Seal provides a base nano layer for Body Wrap, no IPA wipedown is required. Body Wrap was applied using a brand new piece of MF cloth:










Here's the hazing after working the sealant into the paint:










Rim Shield on the wheels:










Whilst these were curing i dressed the tyres, arches and lower sills using AG Rubber Plus Cleaner, leaving for 5 mins then buffing to leave a satin finish:










Upper trim treated with Wolf's Trim Coat:



















The interior wasn't completed as the owner can keep on top of this himself, but i cleaned and dressed the door shuts with G-Techniq C3 quick wax:



















Glass was treated with Wolf's Glass Guard



















Finally, after 7 hours, here are the finished pictures:


















































































Thanks so much for sticking with this one, i realise there were lots of pics! I know its a new car, but i was really pleased with how it turned out. The shine from Body Wrap was insane, even on a dull day, and i really rate all the Wolf's products!

Comments and criticism welcomed, thanks so much for reading!

Jon :thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Excellent work fella for 7 hours. Very impressive, like the shine on the paintwork.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Great job Jon. I see that you like your body wrap. That's one i havent tried yet.

Nice freelander


----------



## Andy Bailey (Aug 2, 2011)

top work there mate . very shiny :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks tidy mate, great job.


----------



## isctony (Sep 24, 2008)

Fantastic, I have bookmarked this as it is the perfect routine. Thank you!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

isctony said:


> Fantastic, I have bookmarked this as it is the perfect routine. Thank you!


Thank You! Very kind of you to say!


----------



## GJH0702 (Oct 21, 2011)

Jon- the pictures don't do your work justice:wave:
Showing me how to protect my car yesterday was a great day- thanks again
Driving down the motorway tonight in the dark with heavy rain was 'stunning'- no wipers!!!! above about 35 mph the water just removed itself.
I am delighted that I have no protected for the Winter, again thanks for showing me how to use the various products


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Very nice work :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Excellent work there mate and great write up as well :thumb:


----------



## kemslea (Feb 25, 2011)

great work.


----------



## Railsbrough (Mar 24, 2011)

great work wish I could work that fast it always seems to take me days to achieve results but then again I do stop for tea a "few" times


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Soul Hudson said:


> Excellent work fella for 7 hours. Very impressive, like the shine on the paintwork.





SarahAnn said:


> Great job Jon. I see that you like your body wrap. That's one i havent tried yet.
> 
> Nice freelander


^^ Love the stuff!



Andy Bailey said:


> top work there mate . very shiny :thumb:





DMH-01 said:


> Looks tidy mate, great job.





Racer said:


> Very nice work :thumb:





AaronGTi said:


> Excellent work there mate and great write up as well :thumb:





kemslea said:


> great work.





Railsbrough said:


> great work wish I could work that fast it always seems to take me days to achieve results but then again I do stop for tea a "few" times


^^ Thanks for the kind comments. With regard to the speed, it was purely because the car was new and didn't require any real machine work. There was hardly any decontamination to tackle which left the perfect base for the sealant. Also, the owner didn't need the interior doing as he keeps on top of it by giving it a wipe over every couple of days. It normally takes me 2 full days to do a correction!

Thanks again!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

GJH0702 said:


> Jon- the pictures don't do your work justice:wave:
> Showing me how to protect my car yesterday was a great day- thanks again
> Driving down the motorway tonight in the dark with heavy rain was 'stunning'- no wipers!!!! above about 35 mph the water just removed itself.
> I am delighted that I have no protected for the Winter, again thanks for showing me how to use the various products


Thanks Graham! :thumb:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

GJH0702 said:


> Jon- the pictures don't do your work justice:wave:
> Showing me how to protect my car yesterday was a great day- thanks again
> Driving down the motorway tonight in the dark with heavy rain was 'stunning'- no wipers!!!! above about 35 mph the water just removed itself.
> I am delighted that I have no protected for the Winter, again thanks for showing me how to use the various products


Now then Graham, i wondered if it was your freelander as you said that you were due to have it done but i thought, no it's not such a small world.
Jon has made a lovely job of it. I was looking at it thinking mmm i like that interior more than my black one and those tints look nice 
Lovely jubbly


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work...it is very nice..


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Auuuooooo!!! Very nice young cub, you make The Pack proud !!!


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Great work Jon and a great write up :thumb:

Now when are you free to come and give mine a winter protection?


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Auuuooooo!!! Very nice young cub, you make The Pack proud !!!


Thanks Jesse! When are you next over in the UK? Congrats on the product of the year BTW!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Waxamomo said:


> Great work Jon and a great write up :thumb:
> 
> Now when are you free to come and give mine a winter protection?


Thanks Chris,

Anytime mate, i'll do it for free for you...... in exchange for some goodies!


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

JBirchy said:


> Thanks Chris,
> 
> Anytime mate, i'll do it for free for you...... in exchange for some goodies!


We'll see what we can sort out, i'm sure I can sort some Wolf's goodies out for you :thumb:

We're getting the keys to our new house next week so I think cleaning the car may have to take a back seat for a few weeks, i'm sure i'll be given lots of decorating to do to keep me busy over the weekends


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Waxamomo said:


> We'll see what we can sort out, i'm sure I can sort some Wolf's goodies out for you :thumb:
> 
> We're getting the keys to our new house next week so I think cleaning the car may have to take a back seat for a few weeks, i'm sure i'll be given lots of decorating to do to keep me busy over the weekends


Congratulations mate! I'd be more than happy to give it a once over for you mate, give me a shout anytime!

I've posted this on your forum too earlier!


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

cracking job


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

What was the temperature and humidity? Have you ever tried to polish car by hand with shine&seal is it hard?
How many ml product you use Body wrap?


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

sm81 said:


> What was the temperature and humidity? Have you ever tried to polish car by hand with shine&seal is it hard?
> How many ml product you use Body wrap?


Hi, thanks for the questions:

The temperature was about 11-12 degC and there was no humidity in the air.

Yes i have applied S&S by hand, its a very easy polish to use. I normally treat is as a pre body wrap cleanser rather than a polish, although used with a polishing pad it will remove light swirls. Its really easy to buff off if you spread it very thinly. Its a great product that i would certainly recommend if planning to apply Body wrap.

See the picture of the BW bottle in the write up? That's done 6 cars with single coats, and 2 coats on my own car. A little goes a long way and its very economical, making it amazing value for money given that it's just won DW Protection Product of the Year! :thumb:

Jon


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

JBirchy said:


> Hi, thanks for the questions:
> 
> The temperature was about 11-12 degC and there was no humidity in the air.
> 
> ...


How about cleaning ability of S&S? I have used Carlack NSC before sealant and it pulls really much dirt of the paint. I wonder if I will use it before buying S&S is it good to do IPA wipe after that?


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

sm81 said:


> How about cleaning ability of S&S? I have used Carlack NSC before sealant and it pulls really much dirt of the paint. I wonder if I will use it before buying S&S is it good to do IPA wipe after that?


S&S is a great paint cleaner, on this occasion it was a brand new car, but on my own car (4 years old - no previous protection) it pulled lots of dirt out the paint even after a full decontamination.

The sealant lays down a base layer of nano protection after polishing the swirls/ingrained contamination away so if applying BW, there is no real need to do an IPA wipedown. You really want the nano particles in BW to cling and stick to the nano particles that have barged their way into the paint, giving an extra strong bond. This means that BW will last even longer than it does on it's own!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

> The sealant lays down a base layer of nano protection after polishing the swirls/ingrained contamination away so if applying BW, there is no real need to do an IPA wipedown. You really want the nano particles in BW to cling and stick to the nano particles that have barged their way into the paint, giving an extra strong bond. This means that BW will last even longer than it does on it's own!


I mean that if I use NSC as cleaner should I do IPA wipe after that?


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

sm81 said:


> I mean that if I use NSC as cleaner should I do IPA wipe after that?


Sorry i didnt understand your question. I've never used Carlack NSC so im not totally sure, but if it's an acrylic glaze or will leave any polishing oils in the paint, yes you will need to do at least 1 IPA wipedown before BW! :thumb:


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

great work especially in the time its taken. looks amazing.
cant wait for my body wrap to arrive and i can have a go with it


----------



## jamie_aych (Nov 21, 2011)

Really top work there mate :thumb:


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

Nice job, i second that about the s&s. No effort at all to remove


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Great work!!
car looks stunning:argie::argie:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Sti_Brumby said:


> Nice job, i second that about the s&s. No effort at all to remove


Thanks Clint, your motor looks tremendous with the Wolf kit on!

Thanks for the comments all! :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Really great work Jon, cracking write up too mate :thumb::thumb::thumb:


Shineeeeee!!!!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice work, nice write-up and cracking finish there.........:wave:

Thanks for sharing.......:thumb:


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice work mate, How you finding the trim coat? I`ve had a few issues with water marks even after it`s cured?


----------



## BeeZy (Aug 28, 2011)

Great result! Well done!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

ITHAQVA said:


> Really great work Jon, cracking write up too mate :thumb::thumb::thumb:
> 
> Shineeeeee!!!!


Thanks Doug! Yet another member of the Wolf pack!



Baker21 said:


> Nice work, nice write-up and cracking finish there.........:wave:
> 
> Thanks for sharing.......:thumb:


Thanks Simon :thumb:



ROMEYR32 said:


> Nice work mate, How you finding the trim coat? I`ve had a few issues with water marks even after it`s cured?


Thanks Dan. I've found that it doesn't tend to last as long as i thought it would, but its so easy to apply that i just keep re-applying. Unsure about the water marks? I tend to make sure the trim is dry before application. Give it a quick buff after about 10mins and that normally evens it all out.



BeeZy said:


> Great result! Well done!


Thanks!


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Lovely job mate, nice winter protection work :thumb:


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

I've always applied it dry then buffed 10 mins later or so, it's one of those I think that it looks better than others on certain plastics. A little goes a long way though and it's a doddle to use! P.s got a PD8 the other day if your ever stuck let us know...


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

ROMEYR32 said:


> I've always applied it dry then buffed 10 mins later or so, it's one of those I think that it looks better than others on certain plastics. A little goes a long way though and it's a doddle to use! P.s got a PD8 the other day if your ever stuck let us know...


Yeah you're right about a little going a long way! I find all Wolf products are like that!

Haha you finally invested! Just this weekend a good mate who doesn't have time for much detailing at the min dropped his PD8 off for me to use for a while until he needs it back so im good for the min :thumb:

Thanks for offering though and i'll bear it in mind if need be! Give me a shout some time if you fancy swapping/borrowing anything i might have, im always up for a bit of banter!


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Will do mate :thumb:


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

Very good job there mate

Have you tried to do anything with the exhaust ?

Really good job for 7h

:thumb:


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Great job you did there :thumb: I always admire people who make such a good job of 4x4/large vehicles.. Only ever detailed my cousins 4x4 once and it nearly killed me! They thought I would be finished in an hour, 2 at the most!... :doublesho 6 hours later.. :lol:


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

WP-UK
1-2hour:lol: yes x few times

Quick detail ( properly car wash -read multi stage car wash )
take few hour at least , especially 4x4

:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Jakub555 said:


> Very good job there mate
> 
> Have you tried to do anything with the exhaust ?
> 
> ...


Good spot! :thumb: It was actually painted black, so its not dirty on here, in fact its really clean, its just black as standard!

Thanks for the post :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

WP-UK said:


> Great job you did there :thumb: I always admire people who make such a good job of 4x4/large vehicles.. Only ever detailed my cousins 4x4 once and it nearly killed me! They thought I would be finished in an hour, 2 at the most!... :doublesho 6 hours later.. :lol:


Haha! It takes 1-2 hours nearly just to do get the thing washed and dried properly!

However it was very clean, just covered in a few hundred miles of road grime, not many contaminants so it didn't take long to get it ready to polish :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Jon


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

I knew that something is there with this exhaust so that was only 1 reason why I aksed ( but I knew there must be everything ok )

:thumb:

Really good job there mate


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Jakub555 said:


> WP-UK
> 1-2hour:lol: yes x few times
> 
> Quick detail ( properly car wash -read multi stage car wash )
> ...





JBirchy said:


> Haha! It takes 1-2 hours nearly just to do get the thing washed and dried properly!


Haha! But the guys in Tesco car park do it in half an hour??? :wall:  :lol: Took me ages hahaaa

In all seriousness, a very good job on a nice car :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

WP-UK said:


> Haha! But the guys in Tesco car park do it in half an hour??? :wall:  :lol: Took me ages hahaaa
> 
> In all seriousness, a very good job on a nice car :thumb:


Haha it still makes me shiver every time i see them doing a 'quick-fire' job!

Thanks for the kind words! :thumb:


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

*"* Ł5 Scratch car wash *"*
or

*"* Ł10 Scratch car wash *"*

:lol:

they are amazing in making free of charge swirls - scratches etc...


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Looks awesome bud. Missed this one first time round. Nice one! :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

McClane said:


> Looks awesome bud. Missed this one first time round. Nice one! :thumb:


Thanks buddy! :thumb:


----------

